
NASA's Curiosity keeps rolling as team operates rover from home - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-nasa-curiosity-team-rover-home.html
======
samizdis
> Planners rely on 3-D images from Mars and usually study them through special
> goggles that rapidly shift between left- and right-eye views ... But those
> goggles require the advanced graphics cards in high-performance computers at
> JPL. ... to view 3-D images on ordinary laptops, they've switched to simple
> red-blue 3-D glasses.

